# Help for wounded pecan tree



## Tim Cinead (Mar 21, 2014)

I just moved to a house with a beautiful backyard in North Central Florida. There is a large pecan tree, maybe 50 ft tall (it's difficult to estimate). It's about 2' across at breast height. It had a large branch that was hanging over the house trimmed right before I moved in. The branch was properly pruned (angled away from trunk, clean straight cut, leaving a stump) and was not painted or treated. That was about two months ago. Now, the substantial wound (about 18" long elliptical) has a series of problems that concern me. 

1) The wound has green spots that look like a mild case of mildew. (This developed first and independently)

2) There is a weeping dark spot on the bottom center of the cut. (This I only noticed yesterday along with number 3, below)

3) There are a number of small black bodied flies attracted to the dark spot. They have large red eyes and black bodies with wings that appear twice as long as their bodies. 

Sundry details:
It is March 21 and the tree has not budded or leafed out yet, though the red maples have. Soil temperatures are still upper 60s. It may bud soon but I'm concerned that the tree was not properly cared for while the house was being rented out (I was told by the landlord that the pecans were never good because they were always half-developed; this sounds like the tree was underwatered in late summer). The soil profile is 2' of sand (with some black organic matter) on a bed of somewhat grainy white or brown clays and sand; it drains well but holds moisture for a few days. Recent soil pH tests indicate a slightly acidic neutral soil, around 6.8. We have not yet received our soil test results from the extension office to indicate nutrient levels. 

Questions:
Can I treat this branch wound and thereby aid the tree? 

I have considered a solution of apple cider vinegar or hydrogen peroxide might help with the fungus or even insects. Is this recommended?

The composition of the dark sappy spot is a mystery. Should I just white latex the wound and hope the tree can handle the infection? I could add some compost fertilizer around the drip line if that will help feed the tree's defenses. I'm also committed to watering it (private well) through the summer and autumn.

Any advice, insight, or help that might help save this tree (and better, help it thrive) is welcome.


----------



## Raintree (Mar 21, 2014)

Tim Cinead said:


> Questions:
> Can I treat this branch wound and thereby aid the tree?



It is best you leave the pruning cut alone, pics would be helpful for any further recommendations.



Tim Cinead said:


> I have considered a solution of apple cider vinegar or hydrogen peroxide might help with the fungus or even insects. Is this recommended?



Fungus & insects attracted to the seeping wound on your Pecan are most likely not harmful to trees health. Abstain from treatments.



Tim Cinead said:


> The composition of the dark sappy spot is a mystery. Should I just white latex the wound and hope the tree can handle the infection? I could add some compost fertilizer around the drip line if that will help feed the tree's defenses. I'm also committed to watering it (private well) through the summer and autumn.
> Any advice, insight, or help that might help save this tree (and better, help it thrive) is welcome.



You may have non-pathogenic mold growing in the sap ooze, do not paint, not an infection.

Mulch tree, leave cut alone the weeping will dry up this summer. Post pics.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 21, 2014)

Tim Cinead said:


> The branch was properly pruned (angled away from trunk, clean straight cut, leaving a stump) and was not painted or treated. That was about two months ago. Now, the substantial wound (about 18" long elliptical) has a series of problems that concern me.



A major pruning goal should be to limit the amount of time internal anatomy is exposed. An 18" diameter wound @ the main stem is Pressing resource allocation for the even the strongest tree. Because of the finite amount of stored carbon resource, defense is last on the list of priorities. Monitor for infection and/or infestation beyond your current issues.
This is surely an avenue for decay and will affect long term health.

Arborist as pathogen!


----------



## Raintree (Mar 22, 2014)

Ed Roland said:


> Arborist as pathogen!



LOL  Far too many tree hacks call themselves "Arborists".


----------



## Tim Cinead (Mar 23, 2014)

But Doctor, surely there's something I can do! My poor pecan tree is anthropomorphically crying out for human intervention!

Ok, so maybe doing nothing really is the best course of action.

What about if I spray the infected looking part with a little hydrogen peroxide? Might this prove inhospitable to unpleasant microorganisms (perhaps even bacterial slime flux?) and thus render some aid towards the defense?

I've been trying to feed it with compost tea but the grass probably drinks it all before the pecan does. 

Thank you for your comments and wisdom.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 23, 2014)

I understand the urge to do something, but right now nothing is the best treatment. If the tree was ever crying out for help, it was when that 'arborist ' was doing his thing.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 23, 2014)

Tim Cinead said:


> But Doctor, surely there's something I can do! My poor pecan tree is anthropomorphically crying out for human intervention!
> 
> Ok, so maybe doing nothing really is the best course of action.
> 
> ...



Tim, i get it. Its difficult to sit by and watch your key and feature tree suffer dysfunction. 2 things that might help here: Trees are self optimizing. Trees operate on a very different time scale than we do. Processes are and have taken place to retard the spread of the pioneering fungi and whatnot that have landed, proliferated and infected to the extent pathogen overpowers defense. Wall 4 of the CODIT model will interface aerobic decay with cells containing less O2 than can sustain most infectious agents. This actively stops the spread of infection due to lack of useful oxygen to support the Basidiomycota. This is the dance trees do with decay fungi. Let it happen. Remember, a hollow cylinder is structurally more sound than a solid cylinder, if it comes to that.
Have the tree monitored periodically by a qualified professional periodically to assess risk.
http://www.isa-arbor.com/faca/findArborist.aspx

Hydrogen peroxide is a powerful oxidizer. I use H2O2 on certain cankers and even more on lesions where cauterizing does not make sense. I prefer it over bleach. I would not bother here because of the nature of the wound. I have clients who have me spray these insect attracting wounds with insecticide because of proximity to walkway, door or window.
Simply, ensure optimum cultural conditions and stay off its roots. This includes whatever you might apply to the turf under this tree. Grass is the enemy off trees. Mulch @ 3-4" of coarse woody mulch all the way to the drip line for best results. No synthetic fertilizers because they disrupt soil associations. If soil test determines deficiency, apply the element deficient @ recommended rate.

*Avoid aerated compost teas for trees.* Dr. Bryant C. Scharenbroch @ the Morton Arboretum and Dr. Tom Smiley of the Bartlett Tree Research Lab have demonstrated its failure as a tree fertilizer. Links @ request but they are found here: http://www.************/forum/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=pesticides&Number=319367&Searchpage=1&Main=269499&Words=compost tea&topic=&Search=true#Post319367

Good luck
ed


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Mar 23, 2014)

Tim, 
If you look close at the end of Ed's post, it says Board Certified Master Arborist. There aren't too many of those guys in the whole world, it is pretty much the top rating when it comes to knowing about trees. We have a couple of them here on the forum, and they argue with each other all the time. I have come to understand that it is because they are on the cutting edge of tree care. Our knowledge and understanding of trees changes every day. The suggested treatments change with that understanding. I learn a lot from reading their discussions.
So relax, listen to these guys, they are the top experts on the subject. Your tree is in good hands.


----------



## Ed Roland (Mar 24, 2014)

The attached is an informal level 2 assessment I put together for a client. This oak has the same causal.
Arborist! The one that made this cut was certified, so caveat emptor!


----------



## treeseer (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, proper pruning to the collar kills a lot of trees., and screws up a lot more.


----------

